# Samsung BDD7000 or LG690--recommendations?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've narrowed down a new BD player to one of these, mainly because I could get either one for a good price. My last stop was to see what some folks here thought if they had to choose between the two.

I'm more interested in its ability to look and sound good with my Onkyo 5008 A/V unit and its 7.1 setup than with streaming and other peripheral features.

So, any comments, criticisms, etc.?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just about any player will look and sound great with your receiver.

What's the price you can get them at?

If you're not interested in any of the bells and whistles, you could just as easily get something like the Panny 110 for under $100 (and if you sell the free Avatar 3D BD that comes with it, it's basically free).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I know. I already have a PannyDMK65, but I might just give that to my old man and get either of the two aforementioned players about which I am asking recommendations. I can get either for just under $200; hence my asking.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Judging by how short the Samsung thread at AVS is...I might go with the LG.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That might be because the Sammy BDD7000 is pretty much brand new and doesn't have much of a history on it. I did notice that many folks praise Samsung's upconversion capabilities.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> That might be because the Sammy BDD7000 is pretty much brand new and doesn't have much of a history on it. I did notice that many folks praise Samsung's upconversion capabilities.


It's been out about 3 months.
Bad reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-D7...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, if it's only between those two I'd get the LG.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

"sigma1914" said:


> It's been out about 3 months.
> Bad reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-D7000-Blu-ray-Player-Silver/product-reviews/B004N85YDS/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


Hmmm. Thanks.

I think I may have originally gotten concerned about whether the LG could support my A/V unit's audio capabilities.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's been out about 3 months.
> Bad reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-D7...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


You know how much I like my Sammy BD players. I've tried a lot of other BD players and I've never seen one that upscaled like a Sammy. I watch a lot of streaming NetFlix content and no other box (Roku, Apple TV, etc.) or any BD player that I've tried comes close. There is a lot to dislike about the Sammy BDs, such as the remote, which just plain sucks.

I thought you were gonna get one and try it? What happened?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's been out about 3 months.
> Bad reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BD-D7...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


Just read those reviews and Richard Nathan's five star review pretty much agrees with how I feel about the Sammy's in general.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a 67" Samsung HDTV that is simply awesome, and I've had Sammy products in the past, but it's hard to ignore those numerous bad reviews on Amazon, especially since most are very recent.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> You know how much I like my Sammy BD players. I've tried a lot of other BD players and I've never seen one that upscaled like a Sammy. I watch a lot of streaming NetFlix content and no other box (Roku, Apple TV, etc.) or any BD player that I've tried comes close. There is a lot to dislike about the Sammy BDs, such as the remote, which just plain sucks.
> 
> I thought you were gonna get one and try it? What happened?
> 
> Rich


I'm a Samsung supporter, rich, and love their TVs. I'm just more than happy with the Oppo because of it's streaming from Netflix and home network (m2ts files with HD audio), but most importantly it's ability to play ISO rips off an external drive.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I did a ton of research before buying and the kicker was since Samsung dumped the Silicon Optics chip (one of the best on the market) for their own (no where as good), I went with an LG BD390 for my Samsung DLP of which has produced an incredible picture with all kinds of media, smart TV widgets and file formats. I will be getting the LG BD690 next, or if I wait long enough, they'll have a 790 or . . . out soon. And having the internal HD is a plus.

Go LG. I had an issue with my 390 not playing, a 590 would, the newly released 1967 version of Casino Royale BD, and they put out an FW update to deal with it in record time. I have yet to see any manufacturer move so quick once I reported the issue and I may have been the only one that bought that movie. They still jammed. And they spent an incredible amount of time with me with my own tech rep in trying to figure it out if it could be done on my end. Although it took the very quickly released FW update. Of which I received in the mail the day after it was available online. And had me send particular info they needed directly to their Engineering Dept. and not relay through someone.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rich584 said:


> You know how much I like my Sammy BD players. I've tried a lot of other BD players and I've never seen one that upscaled like a Sammy. I watch a lot of streaming NetFlix content and no other box (Roku, Apple TV, etc.) or any BD player that I've tried comes close. There is a lot to dislike about the Sammy BDs, such as the remote, which just plain sucks.
> 
> I thought you were gonna get one and try it? What happened?
> 
> Rich


I got a Samsung BD-D5700 and could not believe how good it is at upconverting my regular DVDs to 1080p.:eek2:


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought one of these from Amazon warehouse deals and paid $73 works great and you can't beat the price.

Sony BDP-S380 Blu-ray Disc Player (Black) (NEW) $98 -search on all sellers-my unit was "new" no marks but the box had been opened it works well and so far it plays everything in my collection.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the Samsung BDD-5500 and it's very impressive. I was surprised at how quickly it loads and the quality of the scaling isn't terribly far off my Oppo. I don't like that it boots into a weird screen that doesn't really make it seem like a blu-ray player but more of a media streamer. But if you put a disc in in behaves appropriately.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Just about any player will look and sound great with your receiver.
> 
> What's the price you can get them at?
> 
> If you're not interested in any of the bells and whistles, you could just as easily get something like the Panny 110 for under $100 (and if you sell the free Avatar 3D BD that comes with it, it's basically free).


I agree. Actually, you can get the Panny DMP-BD210 from Amazon for $141.28 as of today. It's a step up from the 110 in that it has wireless network capability. I bought one for use with my new 3D TV and am very pleased with it.It loads quickly and has loads of internet apps as a bonus. Seems as though almost all the current Panasonics are 3D capable.
Of the two you mentioned, I'd go with the LG. I have an LG HDDVD/Blu-ray combo player that has been used heavily and works flawlessly.


----------

